# Went grocery shopping with the .44



## bucktail bob (Dec 5, 2018)

My 629 saw some action last Saturday, 59 yard shot. 240gr A-Frames.
Some tenders for the freezer.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 5, 2018)

Nice ! Fine eating ! Congratulations


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 5, 2018)

Nice.....


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2018)

Well done !!!


----------



## willie1971 (Dec 10, 2018)

perfect shot


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 10, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## tgc (Nov 5, 2019)

Awesome! Good eater too


----------



## Silver Mallard (Nov 7, 2019)

Heck yeah!!!!!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Nov 7, 2019)

Is that the VXlll?


----------



## Geno67 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 10, 2019)

Congrats to Ya!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 11, 2019)

Congratulations.


----------



## bucktail bob (Nov 11, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Is that the VXlll?



It is


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Nov 11, 2019)

bucktail bob said:


> It is


Tell me about it. Do you love it?


----------



## bucktail bob (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Tell me about it. Do you love it?



Actually, I took a look at it last night. It’s a VARI-X 2.5x8, it has to be close  to 20 years old.
It is an awesome scope, excellent eye relief,  especially when cranking it to a higher magnification.
It’s seen action on a  S&W 500, Ruger .454 Casull, and it’s been on my 629 for a while now. It can handle the recoil.
Crystal clear optics during low light situations, its good stuff!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Nov 12, 2019)

bucktail bob said:


> Actually, I took a look at it last night. It’s a VARI-X 2.5x8, it has to be close  to 20 years old.
> It is an awesome scope, excellent eye relief,  especially when cranking it to a higher magnification.
> It’s seen action on a  S&W 500, Ruger .454 Casull, and it’s been on my 629 for a while now. It can handle the recoil.
> Crystal clear optics during low light situations, its good stuff!


I been eyeing one or the other.
Great to hear a review on the vari X


----------

